# What is your ONE TOP recommendation of a must-read book?



## Andres (Feb 19, 2012)

This thread is sort of piggy-backing off this one. What is one book that you think every Christian needs to read and not just read, but have on their bookshelf for future reference? I know there are tons of good ones, so here are my stipulations to this thread. *You can only recommend one book in your comment. You cannot repeat a book that someone before you has already listed.* If you find that you just love someone's previous recommendation so much, then I'd encourage you to "like" that post. This should give us a good list of solid books that are recommended by the wise counsel of the PuritanBoard. And we'll even be able to see which have the highest number of likes, which will be the most recommended.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 19, 2012)

Are we taking the Bible for granted?


----------



## Andres (Feb 19, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Are we taking the Bible for granted?



Yes.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know about must read, the only thing we ever really need to read is the Word of God itself.

However.....(haven't gotten around to reading them all myself)

John Owen: _Mortification of Sin_, _On Temptation_
Thomas Brooks: _Precious Remedies against Satan's devices_
William Gurnall: _The Christian in Complete Armour_ 
John Bunyan: _The Pilgrims Progress_
Jonathan Edwards: _Selected Sermons_ (or any other collection of his sermons), _Religious Affections_
J. Gresham Machen: _Christianity and Liberalism_
John Calvin: _Institutes of the Christian Religion_
Martin Luther: _Bondage of the Will_
John Foxe: _Foxe's Book of Martyrs_
Matthew Henry: _Commentary_
Aquinas: _Summa Theologica_
Anselm: _Cur Deus Homo (Why God Became Man)_
Eusebius: _History of the Church_
J.C. Ryle: _Holiness_
Westminster Divines: _Westminster Confession of Faith/Shorter and Larger Catechisms_
J.I. Packer: _Knowing God_


----------



## Reformedfellow (Feb 19, 2012)

Perhaps the title of the thread should be changed to reflect the stipulation for posting, in bold letters, in the description. 
Anyway here's my one:

Our reasonable faith- By: Herman Bavinck


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Feb 19, 2012)

R.C. Sproul - The Holiness of God


----------



## py3ak (Feb 19, 2012)

Good idea, Colin - I amended the thread title. I would like to take this opportunity to invite people to read the first post, and not merely the title of the thread, before replying.


----------



## Andres (Feb 19, 2012)

Andres said:


> *You can only recommend one book in your comment. *





Rufus said:


> I don't know about must read, the only thing we ever really need to read is the Word of God itself.
> 
> However.....(haven't gotten around to reading them all myself)
> 
> ...



Sean, I say this with all due respect, but your post is an EPIC FAIL!! 

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




py3ak said:


> I amended the thread title.



Thank you.


----------



## Tim (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Reformedfellow (Feb 19, 2012)

Andres said:


> Sean, I say this with all due respect, but your post is an EPIC FAIL!!



Andrew, which one of him are you speaking to?


----------



## Zach (Feb 19, 2012)

So many, far too many, good books to choose from. I am going to go with a book that the Lord really used in my life. It changed the way I saw God, read the Bible, and worshipped the Lord.

_Desiring God_--John Piper


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 19, 2012)

The Everlasting Righteousness by Horatius Bonar


----------



## baron (Feb 19, 2012)

The Commentary of Dr. Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 19, 2012)

Pilgrim's Progress. Illustrated!


----------



## Scot (Feb 19, 2012)

The Sovereignty of God - A.W. Pink


----------



## bookslover (Feb 20, 2012)

_Studies on the Sermon on the Mount_ by D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Beoga (Feb 20, 2012)

_The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment_ by Jeremiah Burroughs


----------



## Zork (Feb 20, 2012)

*Book*



Andres said:


> This thread is sort of piggy-backing off this one. What is one book that you think every Christian needs to read and not just read, but have on their bookshelf for future reference? I know there are tons of good ones, so here are my stipulations to this thread. *You can only recommend one book in your comment. You cannot repeat a book that someone before you has already listed.* If you find that you just love someone's previous recommendation so much, then I'd encourage you to "like" that post. This should give us a good list of solid books that are recommended by the wise counsel of the PuritanBoard. And we'll even be able to see which have the highest number of likes, which will be the most recommended.



The Beatitudes by Thomas Watson (1620-1686)


----------



## nasa30 (Feb 20, 2012)

_Institutes of the Christian Religion - _John Calvin


----------



## jayce475 (Feb 20, 2012)

The Ten Commandments by Thomas Watson


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 20, 2012)

nasa30 said:


> _Institutes of the Christian Religion - _John Calvin


I'll just add a link here since somebody beat me to it. Since this one's been taken, let me say my immediate next recommendation would be:

The Bruised Reed by Richard Sibbes

I want my answer seen large and in charge.


----------



## AnotherDaniel (Feb 20, 2012)

_Gospel Worship_ by Jeremiah Burroughs

First post!


----------



## Bethel (Feb 20, 2012)

_The Valley of Vision: A Collection of Puritan Prayers & Devotions_ edited by Arthur Bennett


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow. My #1, #2, & #3 choices have already been taken.

1. John Owen - Mortification of Sin
2. John Calvin - Institutes
3. Jeremiah Burroughs - Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment

Those 3 books made a huge difference in my life. There are definitely more. But perhaps I'll list a more recent book that made a big impact in my life. And that is:

Joel R. Beeke - Living by God's Promises

What a great book that was/is. I will definitely be reading that again. And I urge other Christians to read it as well. You will be utterly blessed.


----------



## gordo (Feb 20, 2012)

Scot said:


> The Sovereignty of God - A.W. Pink



This ^


----------



## lynnie (Feb 20, 2012)

My top two were already taken. ( JB Rare Jewel being first) 

Hub's top pick was taken. 

My pastor's top pick was taken as well, although he would add Edwards "The End for which God created the World"

I know that a former Prez ( or was it Dean? ) of WTS thinks Religious Affections is the greatest book ever written by a human being.

I love threads like this! But how can you pick just one? It is like picking only one of your children!


----------



## PaulCLawton (Feb 22, 2012)

_Selected Shorter Writings_ by J. Gresham Machen.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 22, 2012)

Turretin's Institutes. (Yes, I know it is three volumes, but I consider it one book...so sue me.) 

AMR


----------



## Somerset (Feb 22, 2012)

I suppose the "Banner of Truth Catalogue" would be cheating. Though it is most helpful, not to mention expensive.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 22, 2012)

_The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_, by Walter Marshall

Amazon.com: The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification (9781589600638): Walter Marshall: Books

Thanks, Ruben!

Blessings!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 22, 2012)

Do multi-volume works count: If so, the Sermons of Spurgeon would definitely be ones to grab.

If not, Ferguson's _The Christian Life_ would be one to read.

Of course, you can cheat and get an iPad wired with Logos, iTunes, Kindle, Nook, and Audacity accounts.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 22, 2012)

Andres said:


> Sean, I say this with all due respect, but your post is an EPIC FAIL!!



Well I honestly feel like an idiot right now


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 22, 2012)

Elisha Coles - A Practical Discourse on the Sovereignty of God

-comes recommended by John Owen and William Romaine.

In the letter that Whitfield wrote to John Wesley, reprimanding him for his stance against God's Sovereignty, Whitfield recommends Elisha Coles' work.

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

and...here is a place you can print a copy or read a copy online.


A practical discourse of God's sovereignty : With other material points derived thence. Viz. Of the righteousness of God. Of election. Of redemption. Of effectual calling. Of perseverance. : Coles, Elisha, 1608?-1688 : Free Download & Streaming : Int



How bout this? I will have the next giveaway be an old copy of the work.....how bout that for Top Recommendation?!


----------



## Philip (Feb 22, 2012)

_Confessions_ by Augustine of Hippo


----------



## py3ak (Feb 22, 2012)

moral necessity said:


> _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_, by Walter Marshall
> 
> Amazon.com: The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification (9781589600638): Walter Marshall: Books
> 
> ...



I'm glad you mentioned that one, Charles! That frees me from any angst in listing _Christ Set Forth and The Heart of Christ in Heaven towards Sinners on Earth_ by Thomas Goodwin as my contribution.


----------



## Curt (Feb 22, 2012)

Since I must play by the rules and cannot repeat the great titles that have been ripped away from me, I will submit another great one:
Christianity and Liberalism, J. Gresham Machen


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 22, 2012)

Seeing how most of mine are taken it frees me to open up on one of my favorite current reads.

How Should We Then Live - Francis Schaeffer

A must read eventually in the Christian life in my opinion
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1581345364/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000BS70P4&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0BJCFC84PCNM7GTNT80K


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Feb 23, 2012)

Many that I recommend have already been listed but one (very affordable) book that I frequently give away to ensure that people understand the balance of the biblical Gospel is "Today's Gospel" by Walt Chantry.


----------



## DAW (Feb 23, 2012)

Since most of the best theological and devotional books have been mentioned, I will pursue a slightly different track.

It is a tie between " Reflections on the Revolution in France" by Edmund Burke, "A Tale of Two Cities" by Charles Dickens, or "Enemies of the Permanent things" by Russell Kirk. In each of these books you will see clearly the conflict between a secularist , man-centered, statist view of society, vs. that of a God-honoring, Christian oriented, permanent principles society. In my humble opinion not only are most Americans unaware of this clash of two world views, but so are many of our fellow Evangelicals also.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Feb 23, 2012)

Redemption Accomplished and Applied, John Murray.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 23, 2012)

_Morning By Morning_ by Spurgeon.


----------



## timmopussycat (Feb 24, 2012)

Amazon.com: Fifty-Seven Words that Change the World: A Journey through the Lord's Prayer (9781573832786): Darrell W. Johnson: Books

A most helpful primer on praying the Lord's Prayer.


----------



## E Nomine (Feb 24, 2012)

_Biblical Economics in Comics_ - Vic Lockman


----------



## thbslawson (Feb 25, 2012)

As far as missiology goes _When Helping Hurts: How to Alleviate Poverty without Hurting the Poor...and Yourself_ by Steve Corbett & Brian Fikkert. Excellent resource.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 25, 2012)

I count it as one book, but it is one book that was too large to fit into one volume. Herman Bavinck's, _Reformed Dogmatics_; it is arguably the most important post-Reformation work. (Although I love a'Brakel's, _The Christian's Reasonable Service_, I would say you would want to have Bavinck.


----------



## Peccavi (Feb 25, 2012)

Reasons for Faith- Scott Oliphint


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 26, 2012)

Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible.


----------

